# Problem w/ ppl coming to the house...



## gsd.love (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 5 yo German Shepherd who is really territorial, and whenever someone come to the house, the first reaction is some barking (before even knowing who it is), then if is someone that she knows well it is all happiness, BUT when it is someone who she never see before, or it's been long since she last saw him/her, she gets agressive, barking a lot, and like "going over the one who is entering" (never bite anyone, it's more like a threat), but, if the person likes dogs or is not afraid and let her smell him/her, then she calms down and "let him/her come inside"... but when someone don't like dogs, or is frighten by the "welcome" she keeps barking at him/her for long time in a threatening way.

I train her in many aspects/things, and she is in the "overall" a good behaviored dog, but this behaviour is killing me, because I can't even bring people to my house...

Is there a way I can teach her to behave or teach her that when I kiss/handshake the other person, "is because is a friend"...? Any tips or advice?

Thanks a lot.

(sorry for my non native English)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Your English is good!

Do you ever tether her to you? I do that with dogs who seem to want some guidance/structure from me. I know if I go somewhere and a dog gets up in my business to bark at me, I will ask if they can leash the dog to them (I do home visits for rescue). 

Help, We?re Being Invaded! How to Train Polite Greetings | Karen Pryor Clicker Training

This is a good explanation on how to train it. Right now she thinks this is okay, you just need to show her what you want. Good luck and welcome!!!


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

We have a similar problem with our male. Our trainer suggested if someone comes to the door they are to go to their bed and settle. They are not allowed to leave the bed until they are calm or you give them the ok. The bed should be in a clear spot in the house where they can still see who is coming in. We are doing this with anyone who enters the house including my wife so that the command does not become a punishment and therefore the dog associates someone coming to the door with bad news. We are using an e collar to enforce the command since it is hard to be with the dog and greeting guests at the same time. So far, so good.


----------



## Lagrangedanny (Sep 14, 2021)

JPF said:


> We have a similar problem with our male. Our trainer suggested if someone comes to the door they are to go to their bed and settle. They are not allowed to leave the bed until they are calm or you give them the ok. The bed should be in a clear spot in the house where they can still see who is coming in. We are doing this with anyone who enters the house including my wife so that the command does not become a punishment and therefore the dog associates someone coming to the door with bad news. We are using an e collar to enforce the command since it is hard to be with the dog and greeting guests at the same time. So far, so good.


I like this idea of anyone comes they go to place so learn it isn't bad

Building on this, i put my Bluetooth speaker out the front sometimes and play door knocking noises from YouTube to control practise behaviours for the uncontrolled settings in future, helps acclimatise my gsd to the situation


----------

